# The Coding Network - appreciate any input



## tmlbwells

Does anyone have any experience working for The Coding Network?  I would appreciate any input.

Thanks,
Mary


----------



## specialtycoder

*The Coding Network*

Mary, my experience with The Coding Network has not been positive.  I am a very skilled Neurosurgery coder who always scored 96% to 100% on my surgery coding audits. I responded to TCN's ad for coders and took their test.  They said I failed it--twice-- but do not provide any feedback as to how they coded or what you got wrong.  Also, the op reports they send for you to code seem very old and outdated and are barely legible.  I am wondering if they are using old codes.  I have seen numerous other posts on this message board by seasoned coders who state they had the same experience with TCN.  
Wishing you well!


----------



## cordelia

I had the same experience, the notes they sent for me to code were not legible, and they seemed to be using outdated codes. It was a ridiculous test, and if it is any indication of their company, no wonder they are always hiring.


----------



## MLStrickland

*Worked for THE CODING NETWORK*

I took a job at The Coding Network from someone who recruited me through a mutual friend.
This was Ambulance coding and not that hard to learn.  But this organization seems very disorganized in terms of training and support.   I have been trying to get into the regular client list for five months.  They keep making me doing practice spreadsheets and then finding multiple errors.  One reason for this is the Dx coding for ambulances is very different from what I learned in my CPC class.  One person will check my work and say a code is wrong and another will check it an agree with me.  So I am bailing out.


----------



## twizzle

*Tcn*

I too have heard a lot of negatives about the company. I did send my resume to them once but never received an acknowledgement or anything so I'm tossing them in the trash. I'm sure others have good things to say. I also heard that some of the op reports they want you to code as a test are old, outdated and utilize out of date codes. I think they rely too much on the reputation they had, and feel they can treat employees such as you in this way.
I wouldn't touch them with a barge pole.
Hope you find something better soon.


----------



## ESiwulec

*Currently employed*

I know this is an old thread but I thought I'd reply anyway for anyone currently searching.  I've worked at the Coding Network as a private contractor for 2 years now and love it.  I also didn't pass the test the first time and the reasoning given to me for no feedback for your wrong answers is that they give everyone the same test so it would jeopardize the integrity of the test of they gave out the answers, they offered me a free 8 hour course done by their E&M director after which I passed the next test.  I referred a few people who have more experience than me and had trouble passing so I guess that part is frustrating but once I got past the employment process I've been happy ever since.  I tell them how much I want to work and as long as I meet my weekly quotas I completely make my own schedule which is really fantastic with young kids and a husband that works a retail schedule.  I've worked under 3 supervisors so far, one which I did not like and two that I love so I guess like any job it depends how you get along with your boss but so far everyone has seemed so family friendly and understanding of being a private contractor and not having an exact schedule.  I always try and make myself a little more available around month end but it's not required.  They have tons of different accounts so I'm sure experiences vary but I work for a hospital for a few different specialties doing E&M and I love it 100000000x more than working in an office


----------



## coliver

*Salary*



ESiwulec said:


> I know this is an old thread but I thought I'd reply anyway for anyone currently searching.  I've worked at the Coding Network as a private contractor for 2 years now and love it.  I also didn't pass the test the first time and the reasoning given to me for no feedback for your wrong answers is that they give everyone the same test so it would jeopardize the integrity of the test of they gave out the answers, they offered me a free 8 hour course done by their E&M director after which I passed the next test.  I referred a few people who have more experience than me and had trouble passing so I guess that part is frustrating but once I got past the employment process I've been happy ever since.  I tell them how much I want to work and as long as I meet my weekly quotas I completely make my own schedule which is really fantastic with young kids and a husband that works a retail schedule.  I've worked under 3 supervisors so far, one which I did not like and two that I love so I guess like any job it depends how you get along with your boss but so far everyone has seemed so family friendly and understanding of being a private contractor and not having an exact schedule.  I always try and make myself a little more available around month end but it's not required.  They have tons of different accounts so I'm sure experiences vary but I work for a hospital for a few different specialties doing E&M and I love it 100000000x more than working in an office



I am interested if you know the pay scale for The Coding Network?


----------



## kkonkle

coliver said:


> I am interested if you know the pay scale for The Coding Network?



I have been looking into this as well due to the flexibility indicated. If it’s contract, I’m assuming it’s per chart. Is anyone able to share approximately what the pay scale is?


----------

